# CBKA Annual tournament



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

This year, the Chesapeake Bay Kayak Anglers Tournament will be held Sept 12-14 to benefit the Make-A-Wish® Mid-Atlantic foundation and the Coastal Conservation Association of MD. Along with divisions for White Perch, Bluefish, and Striped Bass, this is the only kayak fishing tournament that has a crab division, so bring your crab traps too! Tournament headquarters will be at Camp Wright in Stevensville, MD, however, participants will also be allowed to launch from any publicly accessible launch in Anne Arundel, Queen Anne's and Talbot counties. Go to www.chesapeakebaykayakanglers.com for complete details on the tournament. 

Captain's bags with some great items from sponsors will be provided to participants only as supplies last.
Additionally, registration cost will go up as the tourney gets closer so don't delay, register today!


----------

